# Verizon Note II Developers?



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

So, since most of us who preordered this phone have them scheduled to arrive in the next few days, I'm sitting here wondering which of the RootzWiki devs are planning to work with this phone. I know that the Note won't have quite the dev community the my Nexus enjoys, but I know I'll be working with it so I hope a couple recognizable faces show up 

Anyone getting this phone planning to dev on it? Or know someone who is? I'm here to do some mods/themes, but one of the big dogs has to get the rooting and ROMing going. I know there are a couple guys over at XDA, but I'm a big fan of RootzWiki and would rather not have to start over on another forum lol


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

<-- This guy is looking to get one, and I know a couple other TSM folks are as well. (sbrissen and/or nitsuj)


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

imnuts said:


> <-- This guy is looking to get one, and I know a couple other TSM folks are as well. (sbrissen and/or nitsuj)


That would be nice you guys always drop quality do you know if dwith is getting one?


----------



## TDetroit (Jun 30, 2012)

Just returned my DNA for it. Sitting on my desk, charging it now.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Just ordered it. I expect root, I pray for bootloader


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Just got mine...was totally going to get the DNA, but I hate the never changing Sense and the fact that apps are having so much problems on the DNA.

In the long run, I think I will be happiest with the Note 2...damn thing is huge though, lol!!!


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

xsLoWeDx said:


> That would be nice you guys always drop quality do you know if dwith is getting one?


He probably won't as I asked on his Tweaked thread for the DROID Charge.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

